# Air Pistol Questions



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a Crossman 2200 magnum rifle which is a pretty good gun but I'm looking to get an air pistol because it's a little more convenient to handle for the light usage I need it for. I mostly use it to dispatch my rabbits, keep the garage squirrel-free and I would like to use it to dispatch raccoons caught in my live trap.

I guess my questions would be:

What muzzle velocity should I be looking at to kill a raccoon at point blank range?

Pump action or CO2? The advantages to pump action would obviously be the lack of cartridges needed but the cartridges don't seem to be that expensive. Would a CO2 gun have more power?

Pellet or BB? Single shot or Multiple shot? I likely only need a single shot for the intended limited use. I think the pellet would have more penetration power just due to the shape. I currently use hollow point pellets which do the job quite nicely.

Thanks.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I would not count on an air pistol to dispatch something as large as a raccoon. Unless you have tiny ones there. A .22 rimfire would be MUCH more consistent and humane.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I don't have my FAC but I'm thinking of getting one. I'm currently rebuilding my air rifle and when it's in top shape it easily dispatches adult New Zealand rabbits. It's a .22 pump action. It will put a pellet through 1/2" plywood easily. I was just thinking of getting an air pistol because it's less bulky for what I want to do with it but if it won't dispatch a raccoon there's no point.


----------



## justin_time (Dec 2, 2012)

Truckinguy said:


> I have a Crossman 2200 magnum rifle which is a pretty good gun but I'm looking to get an air pistol because it's a little more convenient to handle for the light usage I need it for. I mostly use it to dispatch my rabbits, keep the garage squirrel-free and I would like to use it to dispatch raccoons caught in my live trap.
> 
> I guess my questions would be:
> 
> ...


I cant say enough good things about a TAU-7. I bought two back in 95. They were pricey then (295) but the best I have ever owned, and I have owned a lot. I have had no repairs, and I have put 10's of thousands of pellets through it. I did glue the breach o ring in place as the co2 could cause the oring to swell, and fall out if you are shooting a lot. 
Now as they come they are 177 cal, and set to shoot at 490 fps, and I have use the croney on them and can confirm they are set to 490 fps, they are set to that speed by a screw/spring assy just forward of the trigger gaurd.
Now I took one of them and modifide it. Go down to your favorite gun store and ask for 11-12-13 inches of a 22 barrel, doesnt have to be new, they can hack it off a old coey. I spun mine on my lathe, but if you dont have a lathe take it to a machine shop and tell them to turn down the barrel and fit it to the frame, it sounds like a big job but its not, the 177 barrel is held in with a single roll pin, It will take a machinist all of 15 minutes to do,its that easy. 
Now you have a first rate 22 pellet pistol. You will need to set the speed again for the 22 pellet. so remove the wood forearm and adjust the spring tension until you are up to 490fps again, I have been told that if you go to far you might hit 650+fps, but I have never tried so cant confirm this.
I made a detachable butt stock for it, and modified the loading gate for faster reloading. 
I have taken muskrat, porcupine, rabbit, and what we call fool hens out here. Shot placement is critical, but this pistol has the acuracy.
I did loan it to a friend in the city who was having cat problems, I did not ask, or want to no the story but he tells me he no longer has cat problems, and he was amazed by how quiet it was with the long barrel.Quiet is good!

Eddit: I just went looking on line, and found out they now make this with a 22 barrel, so you dont have to go to the trouble I did to get one in 22. Also
found a report were the fps was measused(turned up) at 600 fps with the standard 10 inch barrel, mine is a 12 inch barrel, and thats why I suspect I could get a extra 50 fps. Though the prices are very high now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think a pistol would work *at point blank range*, with a POINTED pellet.
Pistols are limited in velocities, so get the fastest you can afford.

You can find a wide variety here:
http://www.pyramydair.com


----------

